

Jason Alexander's amazing gun rant - Maro
http://www.salon.com/2012/12/14/jason_alexanders_amazing_gun_rant_2

======
nextstep
Very well said. I think he's off by a factor of ten though: "100,000 Americans
that die every year due to domestic gun violence". I think the number is
closer to 10k.

